#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2007, Missing "Unread Mail Folder"

## DM2

I just transferred everything over from an HP laptop to my New Dell.  I was running Outlook 2003 on the HP, but am running Outlook 2007 on my new Dell.

I had a bunch of rules in 2003 that moved e-mails to various folders, so I set outlook up to start in the "Unread Mail" folder.  That way as the mail moved from the "InBox" to the various folders, I'd still see it coming in.

For some reason I've lost my Outlook 2007 "Unread Mail" folder.

Any Idea how I get it back?
Regards,
Dan

----------


## mrice

The unread mail is a 'search folder' and displays results based upon the contents of other 'real folders'.

To create a new one, right click on the search folder area and select 'new search folder'.

----------


## DM2

Thanks for the help...

Regards,
Dan

----------


## yuvius

Thanks for the tip, Martin. It worked for me!

----------


## mitcheharper

Designjet 1050c PLUS

----------

